# Need Help! Role Play Gone To Terra!



## ElFROSTY (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello, first post on this site and it's looking promising! x)

Anyways i've been Gming for a little bit now and our campaign has gradually come to a totall Screw up. Although it's alot of fun running on the spot..Anyways lets update..

The acolytes were investigating a "threat from within" they were givin instructions to go under the instruction of a new Inqusitor and to move up within the ranks... They got a mission to investigate two missing soldiers..  Original right? 

Anyways they went to scintlithia... I think that was the one... It's a massive mining world. Anyways they went through and did everything alright. i really pushed them hard and they came out beautifully... They fought proudly for the emperor, even willing sacrificing each other for their brothers.

So, they nearly got through to the end in a last ditch effort one of the Main NPC ending up absolutely killing the shizit out of a PC. Plasmaed in the head >: )

The two other comrads were shocked as they turned around to see their comrade fall to the ground. But were more shocked when they saw him rise again... Unscathed.

Since one of the artificats that was key throughout the mission was Tzentch tainted armour. My PC opened his mind to the warp and screamed for a deamon pact. Tzentch answered. But gave him orders to A. Kill a high lord of Terra and B. kill one of the other PC's. In exhange for somepretty cool deamon weapons etc. Anyways so after the PC returned to life. The other were "Screwthe emperor we want power and glory". And through some pretty good roleplay of a summoning. They eventually someoned khorn and made similar deamon pacts.

Now, their on there way to terra to go try and take out the highlords... But with a thousand thousand of the mightiest heros and the Several stations around terra. It is about Nigh impossible. Im thinking of making the campaign, run so they have to strategically take out the stations around terra first. Using Stealth missions etc... But still. Im always opened to the acts of purification. I cant wait untill goes.. "Wait guys, this isnt for the emperor". But anyways. Their petty much agents of Chaos now. Although everyone should be dead in 2 role play times.. Siince their all plottted against each other.

So some ideas would be awesome. I really want to run with the idea of a OP Corrupted Squad bringing down the very existence of man. Its bringing out the maniacs in the RP and it's so much fun.. Any suggestions would be sweet! x) :crazy:


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

wasn't bad, I prefer Khorn, but it's you campaign


----------



## ElFROSTY (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah, but i aint sure whether i should really throw a thousand thosound of the strongeest warriors. Or if i should at least give 'em a chance?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

this is an RPG forum dude, not trying to be mean, but this type of thread belongs in some of the other areas of the site. Just some advice.

As for your question, a good imperial gaurd, or tau RPG couldn't hurt, as long as it has a good story to it, heheh


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

WTF emperorshand this is exactly where it belongs to, he was asking for Ideas for his roleplaying game that he runs with his friends, where else would he put it on?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

komanko said:


> WTF emperorshand this is exactly where it belongs to, he was asking for Ideas for his roleplaying game that he runs with his friends, where else would he put it on?


This is the Roleplay forum, not the RPG forum. It needs to be moved.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

It really dosent matter, he asked for suggestions about RP and since this is a roleplay forum it fits perfectly


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

No, no, ok, I should have explain. When you open the Roleplaying forum, you see the thread up top. Thats where a question like this belongs. Thats where all the chatting happens. Plus, darkreveer and the more experience players often post there too, so he could get some good advice from them.

Sorry komanko, thats what I was trying to say, but still, i left some good advice, you should too. TAU baby!!!!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

No, this thread does not need to be moved. This section is roleplay threads, this is a roleplay thread. It might not be what we are used to, a play by post RP, but this is still an RP.

You'll notice, when making a thread we have three thread types; action for action threads, recruitment for recruitment threads, and blank for threads that do not fall under either of those categories. Well guess which one this actually falls under? 



We might primarily deal with play by post RP's, but that should not prevent us from helping people work on them, quite the opposite actualy. Come on, we play a ton of these things, here on Heresy we are likely amongst the best people to go to for advice about it.



As for the idea, OP stands for over powered right? No offense but if your planning on making this into an RP here where people are ridiculously powerful and there is really no challenge to it, thats not gonna seem very interesting. Otherwise, well the high lords are on Terra, so the first thing you need to do is get the characters through the defenses of the Sol system, past the outpost of Pluto/Neptune, past the fortresses about Saturn and Jupiter, beyond Mars, all the picket ships along the way, then its the defenses of Terra itself, the numerous enforcement groups, and the personal guard of the high lords.

There are more than just a few outposts, its the entire system you need to sneak through. I'm sorry but a group of players so corrupted would likely be detected at some point in all this, and that would alert others. Maybe if they were extremely skilled or experienced, or had the authority of a full fledged inquisitor, that would get them as far as on Terra. Its a whole different thing to get close enough to kill a high lord, I mean these guys wield nigh on the most ultimate power, they aren't gonna give it up that easily, not even if someone wants their life to be over.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

darkreever said:


> No, this thread does not need to be moved. This section is roleplay threads, this is a roleplay thread. It might not be what we are used to, a play by post RP, but this is still an RP.


Alright, sorry then. Sincerely thought this was just for the play-by-posts.


----------

